# I promise you that you can recover



## rushdy (Sep 24, 2011)

First of all, i would to apologize for my English as it is my second language.

Around 3 - 4 months ago, i was derealized/depersonalized for 24/7. I remember the first week of DP/DR when i was totally freaking out about this weird sensation. It felt i was on a bad trip that never goes away. Eventually though, you learn how to deal with it and cope with that feeling. the existential paradox was what drove me insane. I would wake up on this forum and whenever i feel anxious, the only thing that seemed to relax me was reading about DP/DR. ( I guess its is just the fact that i could relate to others which made me aware of the important of our species in helping one another.

I started working out but there was not much change as i would be working out feeling DP/DR. To be honest, the most thing that i pissed me off was trying to find the trigger for it. I refused to take any form of drugs because i wanted to understand what was happening not mask its symptoms. At times, i felt really weak and i thought to myself that if life would go on like this i would rather end it. One day, i got sick of it and i decided that i need to fix this shit up! I started going out and socializing with people like i used to but it felt different. I decided to go to the drug store and buy some supplements such as L-thenanine, Magnesium, Vit D, Vit B12, and Protien shake that contains many essential and non-essential amino acids. I am not sure if they helped or not but i think taking action and being hopeful did have a lot to do with it.

One day, i started to dig deep on what triggered this and i found out that it was death anxiety. Even though i discovered the trigger, it still didn't me overcome DP/DR.. a couple of days later, i started on facing my fear by meditation on the what if scenarios regarding death. It was tough at first but then, i started to dominate my own mind and make "peace" with death since i am not the only one who is gonna die and if an afterlife exists, i will be with all you guys! the following morning, i woke up, took a shower, and life was back! DP/DR started to fade little by little as i accepted and surrendered my need to be in control of every aspect of my life. I surrendered and let go. I waved my white flag and told god/the universe/the intelligent design/the stars/x that i am done! U do whatever u want cause i cant give a shit anymore (in a positive sense).. and KABOOM!

I promise you that it is possible. By my life, i am not trying to make you feel good or give you a nobel lie, it is possible to recover and you will! i remember during my DP/DR i was always looking forward to post my success story once i recovered, and guess what, it really does feel awesome to do so! and i want you to know that i understand what you go through but i promise you, my DP/DR experience is something embrace as i learned a lot form but would never want to see that asshole again. If i do though, i know exactly how to kick its ass back to non-existence. Hope! Hope! Hope! .. Believe that you can do it! Dominate your mind but in a very civilized way, don't abuse it, respect it and appreciate it but tell it to those thoughts to leave! Tell them to please leave me alone and place a new thought instead! Keep doing it.. Mood swings are the ultimate indicator to recovery! don't give up and dont push urself too hard either! HAVE HOPE!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for this post!

Some days I feel like I am making progress but then somedays I let myself down with silly thoughts about being like this forever yadda yadda yadda... I'm sure if I could stop those thoughts then it wouldn't take me long to get back to my old self. I think time helps to be honest, the dp/dr has gotten a lot better since when I first experienced it 24/7 back in February.

I still don't know how I've managed to get through the last 8 months with this shit constantly hanging over me, if anything it proves that everyone who has this but doesn't chuck in the towell and tries to get on with their lives have massive balls between their legs!

Keep the faith.


----------



## macy (Nov 8, 2011)

great post!


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

You recovered in 3 months?


----------



## Relaxation (Aug 23, 2010)

omg i have totally the same thing


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

anyone around for a chat?


----------

